# Keep your hands, feet and objects to yourself.



## Charlie Parker

This is related to another post. I'm drawing up a list of rules for French class. If I send someone out to another classroom for misbehaviour, I have to provide them with work to do. The ones I kick out are generally those who cannot or will not do the French assignment. Indeed, they might not understand it. So I have decided to give them some copying to do. Here is my second rule:

Keep your hands, feet and objects to yourself.
_Garde les mains, les pieds et les affaires à toi-même. _That seems a little to literal a translation. It's got to be simple because these are very simple students. Merci d'avance.


----------



## melu85

Tiens toi tranquille (keep still?) et ne joue pas avec tes affaires


----------



## cocorico

Garder ses mains, ses pieds et ses affaires pour soi.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you very much cocorico, but if I use the infinitive, I would have to keep that construction for all of my rules. Can I just use the singular imperative? Would I say _à toi _instead of _à toi-même ?_


----------



## melu85

cocorico said:


> Garder ses mains, ses pieds et ses affaires pour soi.


 
to me, this doesn't sound idiomatic


----------



## Pticru

It is slightly idiomatic in English; it means more like don't harass anyone else with whatever you have available (hands, feet, objects)! That must be an unruly class!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Yes, my classes are unruly. This would be a very typical rule in a Canadian classroom, and not just for French. It would not be uncommon to catch students poking each other, hitting, tripping, throwing things around or at each other. It is simply what our schools have become.


----------



## Albert 50

Salut Charlie

I agree with  Cocorico that  lists of directives often use verbs in the infinitive.  On the other hand,  "l'impératif n'est pas choquant"...  And in your case you are dealing with young children who are learning the language and who would probably be confused by the use of the infinitive.  If you were   creating a list for the teaching staff I'd  certainly use the infinitive.  But with young kids,  you're probably better off with the imperative...

I also agree with Melu that  your phrase doesn't sound very idiomatic when you include hands,  feet,  objects, etc  in a "garder pour soi"  type of construction.  In French I have often heard "garde tes mains pour toi".  But not "tes pieds", "tes affaires"  etc.    I might suggest a phrase like "garde tes mains pour toi et garde tes pieds sous ton pupitre".  

   Somehow,  I think it might be wise to isolate  the concept of "keeping objects to oneself"  and be a little more specific  (what are these "objects" and what do the kids do with them.  What about  "don't poke your neighbors with your pencils and pens"  etc).

BTW  though I'm  Canadian,  I've also lived in France and Belgium  when three of my kids were in school and there is almost as much "chahut"  going on in European schools in the cities though I think it's getting better everyplace.  (I hope;  I hope)....

Cordialement
Albert


----------



## Charlie Parker

Est-ce que je peux dire ? _Garde les mains pour toi et ne lance pas les objets. _Souvent le problème que les élèves lancent les objets (ou les affaires) dans la salle ou bien l'un sur l'autre (at each other).


----------



## aldonse

_Garde les mains pour toi_ me semble un peu bizarre. _Cesse donc de gesticuler_, _tiens-toi tranquille_, ou, en langage informel, _Ne pas gesticuler,_ etc, paraîssent plus approprié


----------



## Charlie Parker

aldonse, je veux dire que les élèves ont tendance à se donner de petits coups ou à se bousculer.


----------



## Albert 50

Salut tout le monde

I agree that "garde tes  (not "les")  mains pour toi"  is not a common expression but it makes sense to me.  If you Google it,  or Google  "garder tes mains pour toi"  you'll find it used.  

I'd translate the phrase "Don't throw  objects at  (others,  other children,  other students)  by "Ne jette/lance pas des objets sur les autres...").  It is more natural to say  "des objets"  rather than  "les objets"....

cordialement
Albert


----------



## Charlie Parker

Revoilà la saison de la rentrée scolaire et je pense à des règles de classe. J'ai trouvé « Garder ses mains et se pieds pour soi » dans une publication de la direction de l'éducation française de l'Alberta ici . Je viens de voir cette règle dans une autre forme : "Do not touch anyone else with your hands, your feet, or any object." Je vais ouvrir un autre fil.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

"garder ses mains et ses pieds pour soi" semble un peu étrange en France. Hors contexte, ce serait incompréhensible.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> "garder ses mains et ses pieds pour soi" semble un peu étrange en France. Hors contexte, ce serait incompréhensible.


 Et à mon avis, c'est un peu étrange au Québec aussi. Moi, je ne serais pas portée à le dire. 

Cette traduction de l'Alberta est manifestement calquée sur l'anglais. On pourrait par contre entendre :  _Garde tes mains chez toi / de ton côté!_


----------



## janpol

Garde tes mains, tes pieds, tes affaires par-devers toi, et tout ira bien / pour le mieux
surveille tes mains, tes pieds, tes affaires, et tout ira bien
garde toujours un oeil sur tes mains, tes pieds, tes affaires, et tout ira bien


----------



## Salvatos

Peut-être :
« Tes mains, tes pieds et tes affaires doivent rester à ta place (et non aller sur les autres !). »

Sinon « Garde tes mains, tes pieds et tes affaires pour toi » ne me semble pas mauvais.


----------



## not too far away

Hello /Bonjour

Can one say "Arrete de gigoter!" or " Arrete d'avoir la bougeotte"?


----------



## Nicomon

Sur un ton... pas très sérieux :
_Tes mains, tes pieds et tes affaires, tu ne projetteras pas en l'air_.

Pour ton carnet de québécoiseries : 
_Pas de tripotage ni de tapochage, pas de jambettes et pas de garrochage. _

Sinon, plus d'un an plus tard... je continue de préférer _chez toi/de ton côté_ à_ pour toi. 
_On pourrait dire aussi : _à leur place_ (plutôt que _à ta place). _

@ not too far away. Those can be said, but the meaning wouldn't be the same. It can be translated (more or less) as :
"stop fidgeting, jiggling" / "stop being so restless / "stay (or sit) still". 

*Edit : *J'ajoute les liens vers deux fils connexes. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1237241

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1906297&langid=6


----------



## Anoceanapart

Moi aussi, je me prépare pour le commencement de la nouvelle année et après 20 ans comme enseignante de langue seconde je vais enseigner la maternelle. Je suis en train d'établir des règles et j'ai trouvé la phrase suivante:
"Je garde mes mains et mes pieds pour moi-même."  Mais je pense qu'il sera mieux "Je garde mes mains et mes pieds à moi."
[...]
Merci

Moderator note; Second question deleted. Only one question is allowed per thread (rule #2).


----------



## joelooc

Calqué sur l'AE on pourrait imaginer "ta liberté de bouger tes mains tes pieds et tes objects s'arrête où commence ceux de ton voisin."


----------



## DearPrudence

Anoceanapart said:


> [...]
> "Je garde mes mains et mes pieds pour moi-même."  Mais je pense qu'il sera mieux "Je garde mes mains et mes pieds à moi." [...]


Je n'arrive pas à trouver de bonnes traductions mais ta dernière phrase me semble plus bizarre. On a l'impression qu'il s'agit de :
"Je garde [mes mains et mes pieds à moi]." (comme dans "un ami à moi, ma copine à moi", qui insiste sur l'appartenance de façon familière) = "I keep my (own) hands and feet"
Rather "de mon côté" I would say.



joelooc said:


> Calqué sur l'AE on pourrait imaginer "ta liberté de bouger tes mains tes pieds et tes objects s'arrête où commence ceux de ton voisin."


Je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec l'anglais américain, mais en tout cas, il y a des points à revoir 
ta liberté de bouger tes mains tes pieds et tes objects → objets (plutôt "affaires") s'arrête où commence ceux → celle de ton voisin.


----------



## Kecha

Ne touche pas tes camarades, ni avec les mains, ni avec les pieds, ni avec tes affaires / le matériel / les fournitures.
Je n'embête pas mes voisins, ni...
On ne chahute pas, ni ...


----------



## joelooc

Je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec l'anglais américain, mais en tout cas, il y a des points à revoir 
ta liberté de bouger tes mains tes pieds et tes objects → objets (plutôt "affaires") s'arrête où commence ceux → celle de ton voisin.[/QUOTE]
Il s'agit des pieds des mains et des objects pas de la liberté
"your freedom to punch stops where my nose starts" (jolie formule que je n'ai entendue qu'aux Etats-Unis.


----------



## Chimel

Anoceanapart said:


> j'ai trouvé la phrase suivante:
> "Je garde mes mains et mes pieds pour moi-même."  Mais je pense qu'il sera mieux "Je garde mes mains et mes pieds à moi."


Si on veut absolument avoir l'idée de _garder_, "Je garde mes mains et mes pieds chez moi" serait acceptable, à mon avis ("à moi" évoque une idée de possession, comme l'a indiqué DP).

Mais je pense qu'un enseignant francophone aura naturellement tendance à dire les choses tout autrement: Je me tiens tranquille sur ma chaise - Je n'ennuie pas mes petits voisins - Je ne touche pas les autres élèves...


----------



## admetus

joelooc said:


> DearPrudence said:
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec l'anglais américain
> 
> 
> 
> "your freedom to punch stops where my nose starts" (jolie formule que je n'ai entendue qu'aux Etats-Unis.
Click to expand...

D'autres plus avertis que moi remontent l'origine de la phrase au XIXe siècle: "_Your right to swing your arm leaves off where my right not to have my nose struck begins._" Et pour une variante moderne plus concise: "_Your freedom ends where my nose begins._"


----------



## joelooc

Thank you admetus for the research job. I honestly thought it was US.
Sounds even nicer in XIXth century English.


----------



## admetus

Non, non: c'est bien AE. On ne connait pas la phrase en BE. C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi j'étais curieux. La phrase du XIXe est liée au mouvement de tempérance prohibitionniste (AE), et, en temps modernes, a été reprise par le mouvement "_libertarian_" (aussi AE). Un anglais ne se permettrait pas de balancer les bras en public.


----------



## DearPrudence

joelooc said:


> [...] Il s'agit des pieds des mains et des objects pas de la liberté
> "your freedom to punch stops where my nose starts" (jolie formule que je n'ai entendue qu'aux Etats-Unis.


Ah. Le problème, c'est qu'en français, on connaît l'expression "la liberté des uns s'arrêtent là où celles des autres commencent".
Du coup, parler de mains, de pieds et d'objets (sans "c" en français) qui "commencent", c'est bizarre. En tout cas, pour des enfants, ça me paraît trop second degré.


Chimel said:


> [...]Mais je pense qu'un enseignant francophone aura naturellement tendance à dire les choses tout autrement: *Je me tiens tranquille sur ma chaise - Je n'ennuie pas mes (petits) voisins/ mes petits camarades - Je ne touche pas les autres élèves...*


J'aime bien ces propositions, bien plus naturelles


----------



## Anoceanapart

Merci à tous. J'aime beaucoup "Je me tiens tranquille etc...."


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime aussi les suggestions de Chimel, mais si j'avais à les traduire dans l'autre sens, ce ne serait pas le titre de ce fil.
Il me semble qu'il y a des consignes équivalentes en anglais. 

Celle-là, de Chimel aussi, est plus proche : 





> "Je garde mes mains et mes pieds chez moi"


 À part _chez moi_, il y a (déjà suggéré)  :  _de mon côté / à leur place._

Je rappelle les liens vers des fils connexes, mentionnés au post 19, plus haut.  En particulier *celui-ci*


----------

